# Открытый раздел > Вечные темы >  Простоквашино

## kiara

Говорили мы о желании иметь свой "домик в деревне". Давайте продолжим!
Есть ли желающие уже сейчас перебрться на ПМЖ в деревню, прочь из города. На какой стадии ваши планы?
Сколько земли хотите, какие трудности вас ожидают..
Те, кто уже счастливчик - расскажите, как у вас все прошло!

----------


## kiara

Мы сейчас на распутье, у нс уже есть большой участок в 45 км от Калуги, с перспективой увеличить его со временем вдвое...Но это абсолютно дикая местность - единственное "чудо" - это электричество на ладон дышашещее...Но местность дико красивая) чистая, очень привлекательная. 
Но связи никакой(((( никакой инфраструктуру вообще...жилых - домов 5..
Есть предложение еще - купить землю в 20 км от Калуги - рядом с Росвой, там всякие перспективы - газ хотя б будет...связь есть. Земли, конечно, меньше - 15 соток.
Ох...не знаем, что и делать. Заказывали расчеты на наш участок, чтоб накопитель газовый сделать, принудительную канализацию, водоснабжение и какой-то там генератор электрический со всеми подводками по участку и оборудованием - ппц стоит(((( 2 млн. надо только на это!

----------


## Ramadana

Есть желающие))) Хотим свой дом!
Стадия самая начальная, были в "землекомитете", дали бумажки какие собрать
Я лично мечтаю 2га, на что мне сообщили "закатать" губу
ну тогда хотяяяяябы 30 соток
Трудности - землю подобрать, топографию и еще что-то участка сделать итд
По сравнению с этим этапом - строительство и переезд - цветочками кажутся)
Очень интересно как другие идут к этому? Каким путем?

----------


## yakudza

> Говорили мы о желании иметь свой "домик в деревне". Давайте продолжим!
> Те, кто уже счастливчик - расскажите, как у вас все прошло!


Я счастливчик! и теперь всё больше это понимаю! Готова делиться опытом.

Наша история началась в 2007 году. Муж написал в комитет по управлению  имуществом Дзержинского р-на заявление  на выделение ему и его тогда еще невесте двух участков по 10 соток. Участки нашлись. Да не где-нибудь, а в селе Льва Толстого! 
2 участка по 10 соток мы получили в аренду на 3 года, потом один оформили в собственность, а на другой продлили аренду еще на 3 года (и т.д. практически бессрочно).
Наши участки нарезались в продолжение сущетвующей улицы, которая до этого упиралась в лес. Подъехать было нельзя, только подойти через пару еще таких же лесистых участков наших соседей. Весной 2007 года мы пилили лес на первом участке. причем пилить надо было не всё, что-то надо было оставить, а то ни тенечка, ни красоты. У нас в основном стояли березы, и еще немного сосен. Сосны все оставили. Берез несколько. 
Потом мы возвели на этом участке фундамент под будущий дом. Оформили его в собственность как незавершенное строительство. По законам, которые, к нашему сожалению, в 2008 году уже перестали действовать, мы оформили участок с незавершенкой в собственность. Сейчас чтобы оформить участок в собственность из аренды, дом нужно достроить и ввести в эксплуатацию, и то прийдется заплатить немало (у нас это порядка 600 тыс., в то время как рыночная стоимость - порядка 1200 тыс.). Мы же тогда заплатили по трехкратной ставке земельного налога порядка 3 тыс.

Начало было положено. Летом мы поженились.

Я, честно говоря, совсем не была готова переезжать из Калуги. Участок в собственность получили и его стало можно продать! Этих денег могло бы хватить на однушку. А если подсуетиться со вторым участком - на двушку плюс мебель. Но мужчины наши романтики оказались. Папа строитель и ему очень хотелось построить дом. Нам или не нам, но дом это же не квартира! тут тебе не душный город, нет соседей сверху-снизу, и метров можно сделать сколько хочешь.
Мужу идея с домом тоже нравилась. Он как раз недавно гостил у знакомого и впечатление от летнего вечера на террасе загородного дома было сильно!)))
А я никогда не испытывала дискомфорта от жизни в городе, не имела проблем с соседями, большие площади меня только пугали. И плюс я понимала, что за домом с участком необходим уход. И это колоссальный труд! (к которому муж мой не готов).
Но поскольку я оказалась в меньшинстве, позволила мужу принимать это решение (тайно надеясь, что всё еще рассосется и отменится)))

... продолжение следует

----------


## yakudza

Из вышеописанного  сейчас сделала для себя такие выводы. 
Нам фантастически повезло с местом - из Калуги добираться 20-25 минут по отличной широкой трассе и красивой местности.
А то есть у нас участок один. Место само по себе хорошее, и коммуникации недалеко тянуть, но ехать туда! Просто пытка! Вся в ямах, лужах, колдобинах щебенчатая дорога вытрясает всё настроение и убьет любой внедорожник. Каждый день ездить по ней на работу немыслимо. Так что стоит обратить внимание на транспортную доступность. Даже если на работу вдруг ездить не надо, в магазин всё равно прийдется.
Так что "глухая деревушка" может и звучит привлекательно для кого-то, но имейте в виду то, что там может не оказаться:
подъезда (дороги), интернета, коммуникаций (газ, вода), и нормальных (более менее адекватных) людей. Перекинуться парой слов с соседом бывает очень необходимо.
А без этого жизня может быть весьма тоскливой.

Поэтому я бы советовала тихую окраину достаточно развитого города/поселка/села/деревни.

----------


## yakudza

Продолжаю...

Летом-осенью 2007 года мы продолжали вырубку леса на своих участках, а также там, где должна была пройти дорога. Машины (да и прав) у нас тогда еще не было, поэтому мы весело ездили в маршрутке с сумкой груженой топорами, ножами, секаторами, веревками и провизией))))) 
Осенью мы сдали на права, весной 2008 г. купили машину. 
Тогда же начали возведение сруба (силами бригады гостей из средней Азии, конечно). Наш дом собран из бруса - не кругляк, а простой (150х150мм, сосна). Сильно не торопились, проверять приходилось часто. Однажды папа заметил, что стена идет не вертикально вверх, а "заваливается" и заставил рабочих переделывать. Использовали они частично тот же материал (то, что разобрали), но что-то им пришлось докупать за свой счёт.
Так что здесь, и на всех этапах, надо: во-первых, каждый день приезжать и контролировать; во-вторых, знать как надо; в-третьих иметь достаточно харизмы (или я не знаю чего)чтобы доказать, что ты прав и они должны переделывать за свой счет, т.к. это их косяк!

Проект дома мы не покупали. Просто нашли в каком-то журнале схему дома, покрутили, повертели, много чего поменяли и начали строить.
Рабочим от руки рисовали на бумаге, где должны быть стены и перегородки, на какой высоте и какого размера будут окна и дверные проемы.
План второго этажа мы рисовали, когда первый был уже почти построен.))) 
Поскольку изначальный план мы сильно изменили, у нас возникли проблемы со вписыванием лестницы. Насколько я знаю, с этим у многих возникают сложности. Лестница входила хорошо с высотой ступеньки 18 см и глубиной 16 (ну примерно, точно я уже не помню). Но это было недопустимо, т.к. очень круто, а нам нужно было думать, в первую очередь о детях, да и самим туда-сида бегать должно быть удобно.
Вот скажите, какие параметры ступеньки будут максимально удобными (но без роскоши, всё-таки длина лестницы должна быть максимально короткой)? Так просто и не скажешь! Вот и я понятия не имела, какие там должны быть ступеньки! А поскольку я была в декрете, а остальные работали, именно мне надо было решать все эти вопросы. Я померяла линейкой лестницу в позъезде и даже в магазине, чтобы понять, что 16 см максимум, что нас может устроить. (оказывается 17 см уже некомфортно, хотя короче).
В общем крутили-вертели мы по всякому планировку второго этажа. Даже скачали специальные программы чертильные. Беременность моя и первый год материнства прошли на фоне споров и диалогов до полуночи о Доме)))

В итоге к лету дом возвели, крышу накрыли рубероидом. И оставили пока. Брусу нужно время, чтобы отстояться, просесть. В идеале год - полтора. У нас получилось месяцев 9 до весны 2009 г.

----------


## yakudza

Отмечу еще такой "фокус"!

Наружный размер нашего дома 8х9 м. На этапе планирования я в это дело как-то не лезла. Просто договорились, что дом строим небольшой, но достаточный для одной семьи с детьми. Цифры 8х9 мне ни о чем не говорили, естесственно!
Когда же мы увидели фундамент, мы решили, что папа нас, мягко говоря, подставил! Это был не дом, а гараж какой-то! Мы ходили по нему взад-вперед и не могли понять, как в это пространство мы втиснем диваны, шкафы, ванны и т.п. 
Ну ладно, спасибо и на этом. Ну маленький у нас домик, зато свой.

Когда же появились стены, пространства значительно прибавилось, да, уже не гараж...
Потом мы увидели полы и потолки - пространства замкнулись, места снова прибавилось!!!
Затем пошла чистовая отделка - стены посветлели, и стало понятно, что это вообще-то нормальный дом!
И вот когда мы завезли мебель, оказалось, что всё прекрасно помещается и остается достаточно свободного пространства! Блин, у нас вовсе не маленький дом!!!
Не скажу, что большой, но и не маленький. Как раз самое то, что нужно семье. 
Было бы больше - были бы совсем другие деньги по чистовой отделке. Возведение и фундамент не сильно подорожали бы, а вот отделка и мебелировка влетели бы в большую деньгу!

Не перестаю восхищаться и благодарить своего отца, что выбрал нам такой оптимальный размер! Наш дом самый маленький в нашем районе (в смысле наша и ближайшие улицы). Но больно смотреть как соседи убиваются, чтобы достроить свои махины 10х12!
Когда выбираешь проект, эта разница, наверное, в глаза не бросается 8х9 или 10х12. Какие-то пара метров. А на деле эти пара метров выходит в большие деньги и гемор по обслуживанию, отоплению и т.д....

Так что не прогадайте с размером!

----------


## Домик в деревне

yakudza, спасибо огромное, что пишешь! читаю как роман!!

----------


## yakudza

Спасибо!
оно и для себя полезно всё это сформулировать))

----------


## Амина

Катяяяяя, я срочно хочу к вам в гости!!! Только что нашла эту тему) У нас последнее время идет  очередное проектирование Дома (у нас бывает, не смотря на остутствие земли))), и размер решили именно 8х9, а я по-прежнему хочу брус. В общем, буду уговаривать мужа приехать на обмен опытом!)) А неутвержденный проект потом без пробле принимают в эксплуатацию? Все коммуникации и место под них вы сами планровали? А канализация?

----------


## yakudza

Марин, когда есть возможность, приезжайте! С радостью поделимся опытом, своими находками и своими ошибками!
Дом мы, можно сказать, проектировали сами. К документам подкладывали тот план, который брали за основу. Ну изменили его немножко... ну множко... В общем с этим вопросов не было. Точнее не так! А вот как было.
Проект мы показывали архитектору района для получения разрешения на строительсто и определения "пятна застройки". Ну а получилось не совсем так. Но в тех же размерах.
А когда вводили дом в эксплуатацию проект дома не требовался. Тетенька пришла, все померяла и сама все нарисовала. Это пошло в тех.паспорт. Посмотрела сети - газ, свет,вода (из колодца), канализация (септик). Так и записала, что увидела и с наших слов.
Мы заказывали только проект на свет и на газ - они нужны для подключения к соответствующим сетям.
Проект на воду и канализацию тоже готовы (уличные) - только пока особо у соседей нужды в этом нет, и строить не на что.

----------


## Веснушка

мы тоже наконец переехали!!!! ура! и теперь нам до силикатного идти с Егором минут 30))) даже очень близко. напишу потом подробнее нашу историю.

----------


## Амина

Веснуш, когда новоселье?  :Wink:

----------


## yakudza

Перечитала, решила продолжить)))

С марта по декабрь 2009 мы занимались чистовой отделкой.
Стены снаружт обшили сайдингом, крышу накрыли металлочерепицей. 
Металлочерепица - самый оптимальный вариант для простой крыши (если нет сложных закруглений, ендов и прочего). Она не шумная, как говорят продавцы мягкой кровли (при должной шумоизоляции дождя не слышно даже в ливень), легко и быстро укладывается и не дорого стоит. А еще этой зимой мы оценили, что с нее быстрее сходит снег, что тоже немаловажно. 
За сайдинг особо не агитирую, просто мы выбрали, что дешевле. Получилось красиво, но не по-деревенски. (у нас тут ни у кого не по-деревенски).
Изнутри стены утеплили, проложили пароизоляцию, электропроводку, трубы отопления и обшили гипсокартоном. На первом этаже поклеили обои, на втором (в спальнях) - в качестве эксперимента использовали интерьерную краску. Можно выбрать любой цвет, в некоторых местах украсить "декоретто", ну и опять же дешевле.
На всем первом этаже сделали теплый пол (водный) и отказались от радиаторов, на втором этаже - радиаторы.
Ну тут мы, могу признаться, маханули. Теплый пол нужно все-же сочетать с другими системами отопления. Во-первых, потому, что в сильные морозы пол становился не теплым, а горячим, что не очень приятно. А во-вторых, это оказалось весьма недешево. В-третьих, оказалось, что одного слоя теплоизоляции под системой теплого пола недостаточно, и мы грели бетонный фундамент. В этом году будем всё переделывать. Возможно повесим газовые конвекторы (они у нас запроектированы).
Лестницу делали сами (наши рабочие). сначала сварили каркас из металлического уголка, потом обшили деревом. На лесоторговых базах продаются отдельные элементы: мебельный щит, ступенька, балясина, плинтус. Получается, опять же дешевле, чем заказывать лестницу в спец. фирмах или брать готовую (видела такие в строй-депо и к-рауте). Но тут снова нужно контролировать каждый шаг, чтобы получилось красиво и подогнано.
Выкопали на участвке колодец. Оказалось, что у нас жила идет прям под домом (что вообще-то плохо, надо было фундамент в другом месте закладывать), и водоносный слой залегает неглубоко). Для канализации закопали 5 м3 емкость, 1-2 раза в месяц нанимаем машину для откачки.

----------


## yakudza

> мы тоже наконец переехали!!!! ура! и теперь нам до силикатного идти с Егором минут 30))) даже очень близко. напишу потом подробнее нашу историю.


Поздравляю! Будем ждать и вашу историю!

----------


## Веснушка

да, забыла написать. Будем рады гостям!!! так что ждем всех, кто на колесах)))

----------


## Веснушка

новоселье после Пасхи. с точной датой пока не определились))

----------


## Амина

Ну держитесь девочки) Щас получу права, потом кааак куплю машину, кааак начну ко всем в гости ездить!))

----------


## Веснушка

скорее бы, Амин!!!! я по тебе прям соскучилась уже!)))))))) девочки, правда. в будние дни по предварительному созвону ждем всех в гости!!! и с кем знакомы и с кем нет!))) приятному знакомству я всегда рада))

----------


## kiara

А у нас есть права и машина)))По нам никто не скучает?))))))))
Веснушка - поздравляю!!!!!!!!!!!!!Здорово!!!  !!! Ура-ура!
И это - ждем историю переезда!!!
Катюшь - тебя прям конспектировать надо!!! помедленнее, я записываю (с)

----------


## Мария Трофимова

Оля, поздравляю со своим домом!!! Это очень боооооооольшое счастье!
Купили готовый или есть бооооооооооольшая история строительства? 

Обязательно соберемся в гости! Мы - большие фанаты загородной жизни! Искренне рады за вас!!!

----------


## yakudza

Ну и к нам милости просим!!! Берите Домика и приезжайте вместе!

----------


## Веснушка

всем огромное спасибо за поздравления!!! Киар, ну я же писала, ждем всех))))))))
дом мы строили сам, бывало всякое, хотели и продать, когда был только фундамент. Так что история есть,только вот на описание времени не хватает))

----------


## Домик в деревне

> всем огромное спасибо за поздравления!!! Киар, ну я же писала, ждем всех))))))))
> дом мы строили сам, бывало всякое, хотели и продать, когда был только фундамент. Так что история есть,только вот на описание времени не хватает))


 а очень хочется описание услышать! прям вот очень-очень! напиши, пожалуйста, когда будет возможность.

----------


## iskra

я уже создавала тему "где лучше жить?" И вот решение нами принято - покупаем дом в Масальске (100м) со всеми коммуникациями и участок 15 соток. Свою квратиру щас активно продаём. В доме 4 комнаты и большууущая террасса. Инфраструктура в Масальске неплохая 2 школы дет сад, больница, и т. д. Население 5000 тыс чел. 
Да страшновато переезжать, Но городок такой красивый и свой участоки сВОЙ ДОМ это ж так соблазнительно. Надеемся ещё преобрести в калуге жильё в виде комнаты в общежитии так сказать на будущее для старшего сына или может в землю вложить?

----------


## yakudza

Здорово! Поздравляю!
Если хватает еще на комнату, берите, ее ж сдавать можно пока или для своих приездов оставить.

А как там с работой?

----------


## Домик в деревне

iskra! очень вас поздравляю! так здорово слышать, что кто-то переезжает на землю. надеюсь, что в скором времени и мы такое сможем написать. молодцы!
только сегодня думала, какие грустные прогулки с ребенком в городе и насколько лучше, когда есть свой кусочек земли.

----------


## iskra

Спасибо. насчёт работы так. Я работала 12 лет и поняла, что попусту трачу время (работала в гос учреждении да и щас в декрете числюсь) Старший ре ходил в сад и вот как вспомню эти ранние побудки, тащишь ребёнка по любой погоде, болеет часто, а больничный взять нехорошо - начальник вечно недоволен нуи ЗРЯПЛАТА не стоит того, чтоб вот так убиваться. вообщем я вдруг поняла, что жила не так. Что время на семью вечно не хватало. И вот решилась всё перестроить. Муж поддерживает. Значить работать я в ближайшем будущем не планируюв привычном понимании этого слова т. е. с 9 до 6. У нас есть постоянный источник дохода, который приносит 20 тас руб. + бабушкина пенсия + сдача преполагаемой пока комнаты. Думаю попробовать освоить работу в инете, если получиться. К тому ж существенная эконимия коммуналки. За квартиру в Калуге мы платим 6000 руб и это без телефона и интернета, а так больше. В доме АГВ и есть счётчик (я узнавала зимой люди платят 1600 за отопление, летом меньше. вода, свет счётчики - сколь нажгёшь. Вообщем вижу здесь экономию. Планируем развести огород и завести  пяток кур на первое время. В городе картошку ту же покупаем килограммами так как подвала нет и хранить её на зиму негде. Другое дело дом в провинции - подвал + картошку если и не успеешь в первый год вырастиить по осени можно купить недорого впрок. Соленья варенья надеемся тоже будут. 
Так что вот как то так.

----------


## Домик в деревне

iskra, а напишите, пожалуйста, как вы искали и как нашли именно этот дом. по сайтам ли или по знакомым. может быть, там уже кто-то знакомый есть в Моссальске или едете с чистого листа? много ли пересмотрели домов, прежде чем остановились именно на этом. в каком он состоянии и будете ли там что-то переделывать?

----------


## iskra

Мы очень долго думали на что решиться купить деревенский дом с целью дачи, нов очень далёком районе, например Куйбышевский рассматривали, это на границе со Смоленнской областью. Остановило то чтбственного транспорта у нас нет и не предвидится. или вот переезхать капитально. У мужа в Мосальске есть одноклассник, живёт там давно и муж к нему часто в гости ездит. Я сама в Мосальске была не очень часто, но слышала об этом городке много хорошего. Вторым фактором  за Мосальск стали Цены, скажем так приятные по сравнению с другими районами. Строительство  мы всё ж побоялиь затевать, спецов в семье таких нет. И вот буквально в прошлую пятницу выехали мы всеё семьёй на смотрины домов. Просмотрели 4 дома. Помимо нашего был ещё один достойный внимания вариант. Выбранный нами дом полностью из цельного бревна и обшит тёсом, а другоё дом - дерево обложен красным кирпичом и оч высокий фундамент, но он меньше "нашего" по площади. Что нам понравилось в том доме, который выбран. 1 большие просторные комнаты (после хрущовки) 2 видно, что дом прежние хозяева любили он ухоженный, чистый, в нём приятно находиться. 3 коммуникации 4 хороший ровный участок 5 школа и садик в шаговой доступности. 6 надеемся что остальная природа не подведёт обещали хорошую речку и лес (обещал муж)
Насчёт перестройки дома  Конечно планируем мечтаем, в особенности хочу детскую площадку построить, баню хочется (кстати сруб под баню на участке есть) НО пока мы всего лишь на стадии продаж покупок. Очень переживательная стадия)))

----------


## Амина

Переживательная, но такая приятная! Поздравляю вас!

----------


## kiara

Да-да, очень приятная!!! Присоединяюсь к поздравлениям!
Когда едешь смотреть, такое волнение приятное, мысли, планы, ожидания. Процесс, согласитесь, тоже приносящий удовольствие)
Эх, скорее бы снег сошел окончательно, а то мы никак не отсмотрим землю.

----------


## yakudza

Девчат, обновите тему! Кто где построился? Какие мысли новые появились?

----------


## Веснушка

мы вот уехали из квартиры назад так сказать к истокам, к родителям мужа.... теперь здесь ждем, когда достроится наше гнездышко. ну не могу я жить в квартире, какая бы она ни была... готова терпеть несвободу и прочие неудобства ради природы и свежего воздуха)) много конечно того, что мне не нравится, но плюсов больше безусловно!

----------

